# Lowe's, Menards, and Home Depot Halloween 2014



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I started a thread like this last year and it turned out okay so i'm trying it again this year. My main reason for starting that one and this one is because Lowes has a small but usually pretty good selection, I don't have a Menards its just fun to hear about, and Home Depot because I might as well throw them in there . I know I might be starting this thread a little early but then again some stores do put Halloween out early.

Right now home depot actually does have a few new things online including the new life size animated Medusa: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gemmy-61-in-Life-Size-Medusa-55392/205187901?N=5yc1vZc2ve 

So feel free to post any info on on Lowes, Menards, and Home Depot here!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll jump in! Thanks for starting the thread. It's a wonderful time of year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if/when home depot runs sales on halloween? Also here in canada most sales flyers start friday are yours all sunday? I really like the medusa but need a sale lol!


----------



## tracerall (Sep 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone know if/when home depot runs sales on halloween? Also here in canada most sales flyers start friday are yours all sunday? I really like the medusa but need a sale lol!




Some people are selling the medusa on ebay right now. Did they get them from Home Depot? They are sold out now bummer


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Kmart has Medusa availiable last time I cheked. I know Lowes is getting some sort of witch but no idea which one.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Home depot has added a few more things onto their website. For airblown fans some of the new animated ones have videos. A few of the life sizes have videos that it looks like home depot them self took but still not one for Medusa. Most of the new stuff is smaller things nothing I think anyone is going to be to interested in except maybe be the fire and ice spotlight. It's cheaper than kmart and if it looks as good as we expected then I think i'm going to add that to my list 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSho...leidoscope-56418/205080975?N=5yc1vZc2veZbwo5r


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I walked into Home Depot this morning and noticed some boxes on the top shelf with jack o lanterns printed on the side. I asked an employee about them, and they denied Halloween items being inside.


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> I walked into Home Depot this morning and noticed some boxes on the top shelf with jack o lanterns printed on the side. I asked an employee about them, and they denied Halloween items being inside.


They are lying and we all know they are lying. Of course there are Halloween items inside.

Thanks for the heads up!

Our Home Depot usually has only an end cap display for Halloween. They don't even put that out until October. Last year when I complained the management informed me that "it's only September 29, way too early for Halloween stuff". Yet they already had a Christmas display going up. 

On the other hand, Lowes usually has more items and what they have is usually pretty good.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have an insider who works at one of the Menards stores in Springfield, IL, and she says that they are going to start setting up on Monday! I can't wait! 

I wish it was already up, since I am going to town tomorrow, and won't be back for another whole week!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Our menards has nothing yet. They had summer clearance where halloween will go.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I love the LED spot lights from HD. I really want a green kaleidoscope spot... I think that would look really cool in a cemetery scene. Or maybe not... Who knows? Who cares! It's new... I must have it!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, I hadn't heard of the kaleidoscope spots before! Thanks! I just Googled them, and they do look cool.

Here I was, trying to figure out how to make a super bright "color wheel", so I didn't need so many different colors. The color wheels that are on the market aren't bright enough, from what I've seen discussed on groups.

I guess these are stationary lights, but still, the multi-colored one might throw enough of a mixture on the scene to make it spookier.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lowes has added halloween online.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

I miss menards


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

The Halloween stuff should finally be in at my Lowe's, but the actual set up of the bay is scheduled for September (possibly the 9th). I'm hoping my store manager will let us set it up sooner.


----------



## Witchywitch81 (Jun 26, 2014)

I was at menards tonight getting a foam sheet from outside in lumbar. I was standing there trying to figure out how many sheets I needed, looked up and saw I was surrounded by boxes that were labeled halloween! So exciting!


----------



## bsteele007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes menards in tinley park Il has confirmed that they will start stocking shelves the week of August 18


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

^So great to hear they're putting stuff out this week! Our said they would start the weekend of the 23rd.

Been hearing a lot about these kaleidoscope spots, am anxious to check them out.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Went to my local HD today... The cashier said the Halloween stuff is on pallets in here back and should be out by next week!!! Wheeeeeeeeeeee!

Plus, I ordered some of the available colors of kaleidoscope spots today! Double wheeeeeeeee! Wait, I guess that would be wheee-wheee! Lol! I'm positively giddy!


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

*Home Depot*







Love the phone from Home Depot $20


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Drool!!! That kaleidoscope! I waaaaant!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

This must be the year of eliminating past regrets for things I couldn't find before. So far, I've knocked TWO biggies off my list! I'll update tomorrow after I pick it up, but thank you to the contributors of this thread!!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I hated not living near one! Now that I'm back in my hometown area, I miss 99 Cents Only stores.  I'm not sure it was a good trade-off!



mariposa0283 said:


> I miss menards


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, that is a neat phone, also, I tried finding videos of the spotlights but cant find any of the HD ones. Any help?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey PirateHouse, how about this phone? I have one, but am thinking I need to switch out the globe to an orange liquid/white lava globe!!


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

That is very cool!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok, now that I have mine, I'll share! I missed these last year (was a very limited run) and thanks to you peeps I jumped as soon as the one store in my area out of the 5 nearest got them in this year (and they only got 4).

I give you the Ichabod Flame Pumpkin!!!!

http://www.lowes.com/pd_470120-51009-DCR-510128_0__?productId=50065697&Ntt=









Watch the video here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9813850254/


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

sumrtym said:


> Ok, now that I have mine, I'll share! I missed these last year (was a very limited run) and thanks to you peeps I jumped as soon as the one store in my area out of the 5 nearest got them in this year (and they only got 4).
> 
> I give you the Ichabod Flame Pumpkin!!!!
> 
> ...


Sumrtym - You're a bad influence!!!  I picked up two of those tonight and they are sooo awesome!!! If anyone else is interested, retailmenot.com has coupon codes for Lowes and then you can do store pick up. That's what I did and saved $10. 

I also picked up a fire and ice lantern and I gotta say I was not impressed. It will be going back tomorrow. It's corded and doesn't give off much light and I'm not really a fan of the effect. I'm sticking with my GR fire and ice spotlight.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Stopped by the Menards in Bloomington, IL, & they're starting to make space & put some things out \o/ .


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Stopped in lowes today to get some pvc and they actually had Halloween out!!


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I also took videos of the Gemmy skull and Medusa head along with one of the endcap.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scarecrow1006, thanks for the photos of Lowes. Noticed the photo with the Fire and Ice spotlight. By chance did you notice what colors they were carrying and what price they are selling it at?


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Scarecrow1006, thanks for the photos of Lowes. Noticed the photo with the Fire and Ice spotlight. By chance did you notice what colors they were carrying and what price they are selling it at?


You're welcome. It was $20 the only color I saw was that multi color one, but I know spirit has them in red and green.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Scarecrow. $20 is alot less than anyone else I think for the Fire and Ice one. Not a fan of multi-colored changing things. I wonder if they will get any other color in.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey, is that lantern on the top shelf similar to the Fire and Ice one from Grandin Road?


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Evil Elf said:


> Hey, is that lantern on the top shelf similar to the Fire and Ice one from Grandin Road?


I think it may be the exact same one as Grandin Road. 
Lowes:http://www.lowes.com/pd_565747-8066...&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=fire+and+ice&facetInfo=
GR:http://www.grandinroad.com/battery-operated-fire-and-ice-lantern/681353


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

You're lucky, I can't get the manager in the ISL&G/OPE department to put anything out yet. He keeps telling me that it has dropped into his task list yet. I'm dying to get everything set up.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Grandin Road is WAY overpriced. Guess MS thinks pretty highly of herself & stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome pictures and videos! It's interesting that the medusa bust has regular looking teeth while the lifesize figure has fangs. Did you notice how much the bust was?

Sid


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Thanks for the awesome pictures and videos! It's interesting that the medusa bust has regular looking teeth while the lifesize figure has fangs. Did you notice how much the bust was?
> 
> Sid


Your Welcome! She was $40


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Regarding lowes icabod flame

I wonder if its possible to remove the flam effect and install in a pumpkin with a more sinister expression.
Notsureofthe proportion. I read 12 inches.
Is that wideortall w/stem

Would look really cool with a headless horseman


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

I went to my local Menards early today for their crazy days sale. I almost fell over when I saw Halloween galore. I'd just been there a few days ago with nothing but summer stuff on the shelves!

So I was completely unprepared, and can't share pictures of Menards' offerings this year.  But Spookytown displays were up and running, big items (life size witch and scarecrow) were on display to test, and tons of lights and pumpkins and other Halloween goodies. Only saw two blowmolds, the same witch they've had the last few years and a scarier looking ghost than in the past (liked it much better than the cutesy/happy one I have)! They had a few things on clearance, seemed to be leftovers from last year (lights alive skeletons and a solar light and some wobbler plush toys). 

If I get back this weekend, I'll post some pictures for everyone. Here are the few things I grabbed today.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey everyone, my store manager is saying we can't set up Halloween in our store until Sept 1. I was wondering if everyone can post the locations of the Lowe's stores that you guys have seen put Halloween out. I'm not trying to get any other stores in trouble, but I hope I get our 8 pallets of Halloween stuff down and on the floor sooner.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

As promised, here are some pics of the Halloween display at my local Menards. I was good (today) and only walked out with one item!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the photos! Out of curiosity, did the lifesize Medusa have a plain brown box or a retail one?

Sid


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Thanks for the photos! Out of curiosity, did the lifesize Medusa have a plain brown box or a retail one?
> 
> Sid


I just can't remember. Sorry, Sid. But I'll try to check next time I go.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to go back to Ohio for a visit (just so I can go to Menard's)


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Madjoodie said:


> I just can't remember. Sorry, Sid. But I'll try to check next time I go.


The box is retail... not brown,


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I hated not living near one! Now that I'm back in my hometown area, I miss 99 Cents Only stores.  I'm not sure it was a good trade-off!


I would much rather have Menards than a 99cent store, but the only dollar store we have where I live now is Dollar Tree, and well.... yea. I just don't really care that much for flimsy plastic $1 decorations. Not much use for a lot of them and I'm not a big DIY'er, so DT is pretty useless to me for the most part... though I did pick up a couple halloween items there the other day. I'm still holding out hope that Menards will expand to the northwest.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

mariposa0283 said:


> I would much rather have Menards than a 99cent store, but the only dollar store we have where I live now is Dollar Tree, and well.... yea. I just don't really care that much for flimsy plastic $1 decorations. Not much use for a lot of them and I'm not a big DIY'er, so DT is pretty useless to me for the most part... though I did pick up a couple halloween items there the other day. I'm still holding out hope that Menards will expand to the northwest.


I need them to expand south


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

kuroneko said:


> Hey everyone, my store manager is saying we can't set up Halloween in our store until Sept 1. I was wondering if everyone can post the locations of the Lowe's stores that you guys have seen put Halloween out. I'm not trying to get any other stores in trouble, but I hope I get our 8 pallets of Halloween stuff down and on the floor sooner.


Orangeburg, NY had had their stuff out for at least a week now. I picked up Ichabod's flame there last week.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I need them to expand south


They need to just go nation wide. Love that place. It was my happy place, if I ever end up moving back to the midwest, it will be because of Menards.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Jezebel82 said:


> Orangeburg, NY had had their stuff out for at least a week now. I picked up Ichabod's flame there last week.


orangeburg NY... thats the one I go to.
where in ny are?
Im in westchester county.

btw do they have alot out? I havent been able to get there yet.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

icemanfred said:


> orangeburg NY... thats the one I go to.
> where in ny are?
> Im in westchester county.
> 
> btw do they have alot out? I havent been able to get there yet.


I'm in Rockland, about 10 min from the Orangeburg store. Nice to see someone else is in the same area 

When I was there they had one aisle, mostly inflatables, but it looked like they weren't done yet.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, a little update. I managed to get my store to finally put their stuff out. So if you live near Hillsborough NJ, the Lowe's finally has everything out! I still have to do some work on the display, but I know we have just about everything that Lowe's is carrying in store this year that isn't ATG.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Home Depot bobble head witch with 7 different sayings. The sensor button will require light to be on her in order to trigger her when someone reaches for candy. Very loud sounds will trigger it, too, but not nearly as sensitive as my bobble head reaper from CVS. Ordered online with free shipping.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I keep checking my local Lowe's, but I haven't seen any Halloween stuff yet. My local grocery store was setting up their Halloween candy and decorations display this morning, so that's cool!

Haven't checked the local Target yet, but they're usually a little slow to more the "back to school" stuff out and get the Halloween stuff in. Maybe middle of September.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

In regards to the Faux Flame Pumpkin aka Ichabod Flame (item #470120), if you want one make sure you buy one ASAP. My store sold out in only 3 days and by then all my area stores had sold out too except one that was almost an hour away. I had to order mine from that store and I got the display one. It looks like you can't order it from Lowes.com unless you choose store pick up (no shipping from their warehouse), so it will depend on store stock.
It is super cool and well worth the $34.98! I like how it's "thin" so it will sit well on mantles and in windows without taking up too much space depth wise. It is rated for outdoor use and does not say it has to be "sheltered", which is awesome! I'm still keeping mine inside until Halloween. It will look amazing in the window although my husband thinks that people passing by will think our house is on fire.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

kuroneko said:


> In regards to the Faux Flame Pumpkin aka Ichabod Flame (item #470120), if you want one make sure you buy one ASAP. My store sold out in only 3 days and by then all my area stores had sold out too except one that was almost an hour away.


Not surprising. I didn't learn about them till they were LONG gone last year. I just checked and of the 5 stores in the area, 2 are sold out, and the three others only have 8 between them.

For those that wander about removing the guts to put in a scarier face....make a video of the whole process if you do! I don't want to risk trying it with mine, but I will tell you there are a couple good sized wing nuts on the bottom of the unit so looks highly doable.


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

I stopped by Home Depot a couple of days ago. There was only a small end cap of Halloween items so far, but outside, there was this lovely display of pots that would make spectacular cauldrons! Agh, I wish I had more than $5 to spend right now.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Scored the last large resin skull with led eyes and sound, and one resin tombstone.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Echo Sorceress said:


> I stopped by Home Depot a couple of days ago. There was only a small end cap of Halloween items so far, but outside, there was this lovely display of pots that would make spectacular cauldrons! Agh, I wish I had more than $5 to spend right now.


They actually set these up inside right next to the Halloween display in my local HD. As soon as I saw it I wondered if that was intentional.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

I picked up the last (displayed at least, don't know if there are more in the back) resin tombstone at my local Home Depot today. Also picked up the witch way school, 2 of the large foam tombstones, and some battery operated bat lights. I'm really tempted to go back and get the large resin skull. I thought their prices were pretty impressive compared to what else I've seen this season.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Pearland, Texas


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I was surprised at Home Depot's selection this year. Much bigger than year's past and better than Lowes. I grabbed the Resin Tombstones too. 

Lowes is shuffling stuff around so I think they'll have Christmas out pretty soon and will probably be dumping Halloween by the 1st.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I was surprised at Home Depot's selection this year. Much bigger than year's past and better than Lowes. I grabbed the Resin Tombstones too.
> 
> Lowes is shuffling stuff around so I think they'll have Christmas out pretty soon and will probably be dumping Halloween by the 1st.


I was surprised too, went in today to get liquid nails and the bobble head reaper and witch caught my eye then I turned around and saw all the stuff I posted, I got my eye on those resin tombstones, even the 36 inch foam stones are nice for $9.98 each


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

I picked up a resin tombstone today, too! $14.88 is a really good price.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I was surprised too, went in today to get liquid nails and the bobble head reaper and witch caught my eye then I turned around and saw all the stuff I posted, I got my eye on those resin tombstones, even the 36 inch foam stones are nice for $9.98 each


yeah...I thought about those. My daughter said no. So I'll have to go back when she isn't with me.


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got back from Lowes... Some pictures for you, and a lot more stuff there than I've seen in previous years. Normally they just have the endcap and some inflatables along part of an aisle.























































The dragon was actually pretty impressive. 10ish' tall(with the horns), with the fire and ice light in his stomach, and the wings flapped back and forth slowly. I don't do inflatables, but this one actually had me thinking.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

I do like that dragon, but wouldn't fit at all with any of my decorations unless I get a wild hair up me bum some year to do a Hogwarts themed haunt, but since I'm poor and incredibly lacking in creativity, I'll probably always just stick with my basic cemetery. But still, that's one of the best inflatables ever!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

From Home


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

*links not working*



xxScorpion64xx said:


> From Home


You need to remove the [/url] from the video link, but the video is also private...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

scaringyou said:


> You need to remove the [/url] from the video link, but the video is also private...


Thanks scaringyou


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> From Home


MUCH better!!  I like that animation with the eyes. They need to do a remote with these so you can remote trigger them.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

That is the try me button, I wonder if it is sound or light activated otherwise...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I have more in store video of the pop up Reaper, the projection kaleidoscope, the bobble head witch and the bobble head reaper..can I just paste links without using the buttons above ? I'm using my phone. ..


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked up the resin tombstone yesterday. I thought it was a really good deal for $14.88. I may get one of the LED 36" tombstones.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our Menards didn't have any skeletons today, so I wonder if they're sold out. I didn't really need one, but I might have been able to talk the boyfriend into one, since Big Lots was a bust.

They did have these really big vacu-formed gargoyle wall plaques for 6.60, clearanced from 12.99. I was very tempted to get two,but they're so big, I don't know what I'd do with them.

I didn't get a pic because my 3 yr old was with me, and afraid of their animatronic Medusa, which he could see from that aisle.

I may go back to see if they still have them on payday.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Funny thing is... I've been in Spirit and Halloween City (and Lowes) and walked out empty handed. I went into Home Depot yesterday for a new lamp for my bedroom and walked out with Halloween decorations. haha 
They did not have a big selection, but honestly ~ it was better than a lot of other stores this year! 

They have the Wizard of Oz witch for a lot less than other retailers. I grabbed a small inflatable, some lights, the large resin skull. My little guy had to have the Thriller mummy. Did you see the cool new spooky phone? I didn't need one, but I thought it was cool. I also am tempted to go back for the resin tombstone. Really nice for that price.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

call me old school but that young witch just misses the mark with me...



scaringyou said:


> Just got back from Lowes... Some pictures for you, and a lot more stuff there than I've seen in previous years. Normally they just have the endcap and some inflatables along part of an aisle.
> 
> View attachment 213912
> View attachment 213913
> ...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I just couldn't stand it anymore. I was so torn about leaving the huge 3D gargoyle plaques behind at Menards the other day, but I couldn't think of anything to do with them. I am sure that they are last year's stock left overs, because they were half off regular price, and red-tagged. I remember that they had them on their website last year, and someone was really looking for the witches (I hope you found them, our store didn't have anything but gargoyles this year). I never did make it to our Menards last year, so I was really surprised at how big these things are!

I decided after I got home from there the other day, that I can secure them to our two front windows upstairs. They're almost wide enough to cover the whole width of the window, and about half of the height of the lower sash. I don't know how I'm going to do it exactly, because a good strong wind will just rip them off, but I'm going to try.

The pic probably doesn't do justice for the size.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Rushed to HD just right now after work at five to pick up a resin tombstone....While there, noticed they had the wizard of Oz witch and the pumpkin bobble head on display, had not seen them set up


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

too early?? I thought it was getting a bit late at least here in the pac n.w


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

LairMistress said:


> I just couldn't stand it anymore. I was so torn about leaving the huge 3D gargoyle plaques behind at Menards the other day, but I couldn't think of anything to do with them. I am sure that they are last year's stock left overs, because they were half off regular price, and red-tagged. I remember that they had them on their website last year, and someone was really looking for the witches (I hope you found them, our store didn't have anything but gargoyles this year). I never did make it to our Menards last year, so I was really surprised at how big these things are!
> 
> I decided after I got home from there the other day, that I can secure them to our two front windows upstairs. They're almost wide enough to cover the whole width of the window, and about half of the height of the lower sash. I don't know how I'm going to do it exactly, because a good strong wind will just rip them off, but I'm going to try.
> 
> ...


I love stuff like that just to use as molds for cement....heck...maybe even a jello mold


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anybody know if the $10 tombstones at Home Depot are sold in the store or are they online only?


----------



## bingo666 (Sep 19, 2013)

HalloScream said:


> Does anybody know if the $10 tombstones at Home Depot are sold in the store or are they online only?


I have seen them at two stores in Va, with good quantities at both


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

bingo666 said:


> I have seen them at two stores in Va, with good quantities at both


My local HD has them, nice size for price and they light up they have three styles


----------



## SacramentoGal (Aug 25, 2008)

I WANT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just called Lowe's and they say that none are expected to ship to my area. *CRY* My haunt is actually called Sleepy Hollow and this is a MUST have for me. I am so mad at you guys for posting this now. haha. 




sumrtym said:


> Ok, now that I have mine, I'll share! I missed these last year (was a very limited run) and thanks to you peeps I jumped as soon as the one store in my area out of the 5 nearest got them in this year (and they only got 4).
> 
> I give you the Ichabod Flame Pumpkin!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I had to go into Home Depot yesterday, I needed a tarp, and they had NO Halloween out at all.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw the 36" lighted tombstones at my Home Depot last night. I decided to pass on them as I changed my mind on my decorations plan.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm out in Staten Island New York ...haven't even looked in Home Depot or lowes....must get there ASAP !


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I went into Lowe's today for some orange lights. I stood there in front of the end cap where the Halloween was with my mouth hanging open. 
It is October 3rd... and the Halloween was GONE and the Christmas ceramic village things were in it's place. 

Not just moved... it was cleared out and some odds and ends were shoved in the middle of the aisle. That's it. 
My six year old exclaimed 'They betrayed us.' (I was rolling laughing.) So true my son.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL Pretty funny, Hilda!

I guess that means they will move all the Christmas stuff away on December 3rd? Yeah, right.......


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Hilda said:


> I went into Lowe's today for some orange lights. I stood there in front of the end cap where the Halloween was with my mouth hanging open.
> It is October 3rd... and the Halloween was GONE and the Christmas ceramic village things were in it's place.
> 
> Not just moved... it was cleared out and some odds and ends were shoved in the middle of the aisle. That's it.
> My six year old exclaimed 'They betrayed us.' (I was rolling laughing.) So true my son.


THey moved the halloween in my store two weekends ago...I stopped in today to see if it was on sale yet....nope....but it;s closer to the front door now.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

We still have our endcap as it will be the turkey fryer endcap when Halloween is done. The rest of the Halloween stuff was moved into the main aisle. There was a huge push to get Christmas set up this year... Okay so this happens every year, but with the new reset in the Seasonal/OPE, it seemed like a bigger deal than normal this year.


----------



## Dude Here (Sep 28, 2014)

I've got two Lowe's pretty close to my house; one is in a huge shopping center and always busy while the other is a stand-alone and always quiet and empty. We generally go to the quieter one, and man did their Halloween selection suck this year! About six inflatables, a couple of animatronic props and your typical selection of lights. 

We went there today to get prop building supplies, and Christmas has pretty much taken over the seasonal part of the store. Halloween has been pushed to an end cap. Just a few inflatables and about a dozen boxes of lights left out. Nothing on sale either...

I don't shop at Home Depot since I used to work for them in a distribution center. Let's just say that merchandise is handled less than gently at those places.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hilda said:


> I went into Lowe's today for some orange lights. I stood there in front of the end cap where the Halloween was with my mouth hanging open.
> It is October 3rd... and the Halloween was GONE and the Christmas ceramic village things were in it's place.
> 
> Not just moved... it was cleared out and some odds and ends were shoved in the middle of the aisle. That's it.
> My six year old exclaimed 'They betrayed us.' (I was rolling laughing.) So true my son.



Our Lowes looks alot like that as well. Hubby and i were in the store first week of Sept. and it was full. Three weeks later and it looked like vultures had picked over a gut wagon


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I was there yesterday and there were a few things but Christmas was being put out. I did get some cool candle path markers and some lights.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, our Lowes was never jaw dropping to begin with, but what little they had is now condensed down and moved to the front corner as you walk in. Our area Home Depot never got anything in this year.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Multi colored fire and ice spotlight from Lowe's. I didn't realize till I had uploaded it to FB, that it looks pixelated. I guess it's not a very good video, but the camera on my current phone sucks (which is why I anxiously await the mailman today, who is delivering my new one..the phone sucked, too).

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152720592095569


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

My Lowe's is sold out of everything except for some lights and several caged skeletons. I did manage to grab the last fire & ice lantern they had.


----------

